# Car Seats for children



## howster (Sep 2, 2017)

What is the proper protocol for handling a young couple with a 2 year old when you have no car seats? Does lyft have an option for folks who need a car seat?, don't tell me they expect us to provide for this because you would need several different car seats for the different ages of kids


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

howster said:


> What is the proper protocol for handling a young couple with a 2 year old when you have no car seats? Does lyft have an option for folks who need a car seat?, don't tell me they expect us to provide for this because you would need several different car seats for the different ages of kids


 How about simply following the law?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Ignore Obvious Man from Laughalot.

When I arrive with locked doors, I roll down the window a bit, and I ask if they have a car seat. I then explain the legal ramifications of driving their child around without a carseat. Then tell them* they *need to cancel the ride. I drive away and send Lyft a message about the ride, and request a cancellation fee. I usually have to report it twice to get any ones attention. The cancellation fee, (if not showing up in your earnings) will show up in the "bonus" category.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

The young couple should not have kids until they are grown up. You might need booster seats for them too. Just cancel the ****ing trip. You are welcome.


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

if they don't care enough about their kids and show up with no car seats and then want you to take a risk?
NEVER EVER DO THIS!
DO NOT TAKE THEM
recipe for disaster
had to leave one young couple with their 2 kids stranded the other day, guy said he had back pain and won't get the seats out the garage, b s
most likely he had no seats
get you xcl fees people and don't take risks


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Never take a young child without a car seat, period. In California the fine STARTS at $500, and a point on your record.

In California the rule is anyone under 8, but "too small" (under 4'9") is what should be followed.

Base rule I now follow (I'll post the flyer later) if the child is too small to both sit all the way back AND bend their knees at the edge of the seat, they are too small to ride without a booster seat.

Knees can NOT be on the seat top, the MUST bend at the seat edge.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

No car seat no ride. It's basic parenting.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

No seat, no ride. The cancellation fee is probably better than the ride.
With school in session, I can get 4 cancels an hour!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

What degenerates are ordering a ride share vehicle and will just sit their kid anywhere......oh, I know, the type that my tax dollars pay for.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

howster said:


> What is the proper protocol for handling a young couple with a 2 year old when you have no car seats? Does lyft have an option for folks who need a car seat?, don't tell me they expect us to provide for this because you would need several different car seats for the different ages of kids


This happens often enough I wonder if Lyft/Uber even informs their passengers... lol... wait, what am I talking about? They'd LOSE MONEY IF THEY WERE HONEST. In the meantime, if uninformed naive new drivers haul children around without proper restraint, THEY would get the ticket, not the irresponsible parents.

"*Children* under *age* 4 must be properly secured in a *child restraint* system in the rear*seat*, if possible. They must then ride in a *booster seat* until they turn 8, weigh more than 80 lbs., or are taller than 4 feet 9 inches."

Also, putting a too-small sized child on a booster seat can result in the child being decapitated in the event of an accident, if not ejected from the car altogether.

Even if it's "Just down the block" as I've heard numerous times. LAZY A$$ PEOPLE, JUST WALK. Or take the bus. Ugh.



Merc7186 said:


> What degenerates are ordering a ride share vehicle and will just sit their kid anywhere......oh, I know, the type that my tax dollars pay for.


In a nutshell. I suspect, somehow, Lyft is subsidized by the government in many cases.



surlywynch said:


> Ignore Obvious Man from Laughalot.
> 
> When I arrive with locked doors, I roll down the window a bit, and I ask if they have a car seat. I then explain the legal ramifications of driving their child around without a carseat. Then tell them* they *need to cancel the ride. I drive away and send Lyft a message about the ride, and request a cancellation fee. I usually have to report it twice to get any ones attention. The cancellation fee, (if not showing up in your earnings) will show up in the "bonus" category.


I had it happen today, ride took me to a medical building. She calls me "I'm at the apartment next door" (are others automatically cancelling apartment rides like me?) and as I drove around looking for her, finally found her with TWO rugrats and ONE car seat. I said I couldn't drive her with the one seat and that she needed to cancel. As I'm pulling into the parking lot to turn around, I get ANOTHER call from same woman. She cancelled that one quickly. I should have just sat there accepting all her idiot requests. I'm sure she eventually got someone new who went along with this nonsense. Lyft needs to make it easier to report these cases, because it's a waste of our time.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Clearly you have not traveled with kids. I never had a car seat when I was a kid and rarely buckled up and the dash board was metal. They are the law and most folks don't have them. 

Lyft is being subsidized by venture capital money which doesn't have the resources of the government. Not even close.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JJS said:


> I never had a car seat when I was a kid and rarely buckled up and the dash board was metal. They are the law and most folks don't have them.


Neither did I when I was a kid, but that was then and this is now. California is very serious about this issue, and the ticket STARTS at $500 and a point on your record.

As a result of these laws, child fatalities in traffic accidents has been reduced over 60% since 1975.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

Uber allows people to request a carseat for an additional $10 fee. For that, i'd happily keep a carseat around i could throw in my car (Or keep one in my trunk). And even a booster seat. Lyft just needs to make it possible for drivers and passengers to get this information.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a booster seat in my trunk which I offer to rent for $5. Hasen't come up as an issue since I bought it.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

JJS said:


> Clearly you have not traveled with kids. I never had a car seat when I was a kid and rarely buckled up and the dash board was metal. They are the law and most folks don't have them.
> 
> Lyft is being subsidized by venture capital money which doesn't have the resources of the government. Not even close.


I suspect Lyft is in fact somewhat subsidized by the government by giving free rides to lower income riders.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> I suspect Lyft is in fact somewhat subsidized by the government by giving free rides to lower income riders.


Um, no ... where did you get that?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Um, no ... where did you get that?


You speak with such certainty, I suspect you're an employee!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> You speak with such certainty, I suspect you're an employee!


No, but I do call people on their BS.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> No, but I do call people on their BS.


Paratransit of Dallas's Dart is partnered with LYFT. Ghetto "disabled" people get unlimited free rides. No shit.

I have drove one legit disabled person for this service and he was blind. Stick and all.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Paratransit of Dallas's Dart is partnered with LYFT. Ghetto "disabled" people get unlimited free rides. No shit.
> 
> I have drove one legit disabled person for this service and he was blind. Stick and all.


Kind of shocked to hear that a red state like Texas has such a socialist program...


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Kind of shocked to hear that a red state like Texas has such a socialist program...


That's Dallas for you can't even afford to replace street light bulbs and mend pot holes but somehow have $500,000 to remove one statue, rename schools, streets, etc for SJW scum.


----------

